# Kelly B and her 2,000 milestone!



## VenusEnvy

*Kelly*: Yay! Right now you're at 1,998 but you'll be at 2,000 shortly.   


Your help here is invaluable! Congratulations, girlfriend! Way to go for 2,000 helpful, kind and informative posts!


----------



## cuchuflete

Bravo Kelly B!!

 Thousands of thanks for thousands of fine contributions.
You mix knowledge and wit and good humor so nicely!

Un saludo,
Cuchu
​


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, Kelly!*


*You are truly a credit to this forum.*


----------



## Mei

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!  *

Mei


----------



## Agnès E.

*Ooooooooooooh mais voilà que j'oublie*
*De féliciter Kelly*
*Que pourtant j'apprécie et j'admire*
*Ses post toujours intéressants m'attirent*
*Elle a donc droit à un poème*
*Je tiens à lui dire combien j'aime*
*Son humour, la qualité de son français, *
*Ses réponses intéressantes et sensées*

​

 

*Kelly, très chère :*
*Joyeux Postiversaire !!*​​


----------



## geve

Et moi, pour me faire pardonner mes 33 posts de retard, j'amène le gâteau avec ses 2000 bougies : voilà ! Félicitations, Kelly !


----------



## Kelly B

Wow! A goddess... cheerleaders... Foghorn leghorn... una mariposa... a poem (doing the happy dance!)... and a cake, complete with des bougies, to share with the whole wonderful crew... Merci bien, mes amis! It is such a delight to be able to share the love of language here with you.


----------



## la grive solitaire

*DEUX MILLE FELICITATIONS, KELLY!  *​


----------



## JazzByChas

Kelly:

I would be remiss if I did not add my 2 cents and wish a bonne positversaire to a person who adds wisdom, charm, humor and good ole Yankee ingenuity to all of her posts (be they in French or English)

Felicitations!


----------



## Isotta

Félicitations, Kelly! Many thanks indeed!

Z.


----------



## LV4-26

Qu'on gratte tous les jeunes (eh oui, je ne m'en lasse pas ).
J'aime quand ta petite lumière verte est allumée. C'est toujours un plaisir de discuter avec quelqu'un qui a plein d'informations intéressantes à apporter mais qui ne la "ramène" pas pour autant.


----------



## DDT

Am I late for the party??????

*Bravo !!!*​
DDT


----------



## Eugin

*Very well done, Kelly!!* 
 
*Keep up offering us all your great inputs!!!*
 
*Warmest Congratulations!! *​


----------



## Mei

Hey! Somebody (DDT) said something about a party.... where is the party?!  

Mei


----------



## Agnès E.

See, Mei: DDT and LV4-26 are bringing more drinks...


----------



## GenJen54

What's a party without a few drinks?  
Sorry, I'm "fashionably" late here.  
Congratulations for *2,000 splendiferous* posts.  
I always know when I see your avatar I am going to read something informative and interesting!  

You are a true treasure and the forums 
would not be the same without you!

​


----------



## ElaineG

Hey Kelly,

Back at you!  Well done!

Elaine


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations KElly!!


----------



## Kelly B

Never too late - c'mon in! we still have some cake to go with the beer, pickles, and gratin de jeunes . Miam miam!
Again, thank you very much for the fellowship, everybody.
A bientôt!


----------



## ampurdan

Congratulations, Kelly!


----------

